# Advice before Mistakes (REELS 2SPEED)



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am going to purchase (2) speed reels and (1) electric.

I am purchasing connley rods for the setup.

I only want to buy reels once. 

What in the heck am I looking at here.
I see TLD 30's 2 speed
I also see that the drag setting is around 24lb max for free spool so I know that won't cut it.

I need some help on buying 2 speed reels that are quality but not batsH*t crazy on price.

Then there is the electric reel. I know I'll pay for this but I would like to stay under or at a 1000.00 on this reel. What is light and will do the job?
Someone said Daiwa but I have not been able to find the model that is in my range.

Thanks and please give me a hand with this.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

What species are you targeting? Jigging, bottom fishing, trolling?

For the electric, same question and what depth range?


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Xpac said:


> What species are you targeting? Jigging, bottom fishing, trolling?
> 
> For the electric, same question and what depth range?


I am targeting Wahoo's, Tuna

with possible HST at times so I will need some drag strength. 

I realize opinions are all over the place on this but, hoping since we all live on the coast we can dial in on a good gauge of reel.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Read Allen Tani's review on the Makaira MK15sea, Love mine!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The 30 class TLD and Squall 24/30 drag sounds like enough to me. Even the Tiagra and Internationals don't have much more than that. Unless you are going to go to a 50.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Check out the Tyrnos 30 2-speed. As mentioned above, the Penn Squall is another option.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> The 30 class TLD and Squall 24/30 drag sounds like enough to me. Even the Tiagra and Internationals don't have much more than that. Unless you are going to go to a 50.


A 50 is not out of the question.




Xpac said:


> Check out the Tyrnos 30 2-speed. As mentioned above, the Penn Squall is another option.


I like the Tyrnos a lot. I have been looking at them for the most part.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

If you were going to target Big Wahoo regularly, I'd say a Shimano Tiagra 50 on a bent butt rod. Or if price is an issue, go with the Penn Squall 50W, nice reel!








JMHO


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Tiagra
50a
50wa?
Which one would you suggest there appear to be multiple models.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tiagra 50WLRSA

Tanacom Bull 1000

The reason I wouldn't get the Tyrnos is that it has a cast aluminum frame and graphite side plates. All cast aluminum frames will corrode in time. The Tiagra's have a machined aluminum frame. If you only want to buy once like you stated you have to get the upper end reels. If you can find the WLRS models they are also as good as the WLRSA.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 for tiagra. You won't regret it and if you ever have to sell it then it won't take long. We'll worth the money.

If tiagra is too much then anything shimano


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Tiagra 50WLRSA
> 
> Tanacom Bull 1000


2nd that!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The hull truth has some Tiagra's and a tanacum 1000 best set ups out there. Buy them and bring them to Keith.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Xiphius said:


> The hull truth has some Tiagra's and a tanacum 1000 best set ups out there. Buy them and bring them to Keith.


who is Keith?


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Xiphius said:


> The hull truth has some Tiagra's and a tanacum 1000 best set ups out there. Buy them and bring them to Keith.





Ocean Master said:


> Tiagra 50WLRSA
> 
> Tanacom Bull 1000
> 
> The reason I wouldn't get the Tyrnos is that it has a cast aluminum frame and graphite side plates. All cast aluminum frames will corrode in time. The Tiagra's have a machined aluminum frame. If you only want to buy once like you stated you have to get the upper end reels. If you can find the WLRS models they are also as good as the WLRSA.


Not to be a dummy, but 
Tanacom Bull 1000FE? There are several of those as well.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

I just bought a talica 25 haven't caught much on it yet but so far I like it


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

marksnet said:


> Not to be a dummy, but
> Tanacom Bull 1000FE? There are several of those as well.


 Since the new 2 speed Tanacom Bull came out the price on the Tanacom Bull 1000 dropped from $1,000.00 to $599.00 filled with 80lb braid. That's the one to look for. It has less "bling" on the plastic parts but is the same exact reel. I have 2 fancy ones and 1 of the non bling ones..

This link shows where I purchased mine but their are other places online also.



http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...aiwa-t1000-electric-reels-599-99-spooled.html


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

on trollers

I have narrowed to 2 reels... ha I think

Tiagra 30wlsra What I don't like is the high speed ratio...
VS
Tyrnos 30 or 50II What I don't like is the graphite side plates
VS
TLD 2 speed

I am leaning on the Tiagra even though the retrieve is not optimal. 

Any final suggestions?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you looked at the Tiburon reels? These guys designed the Makira for Okuma. Ask Keith about them he might be able to get you a good deal on some of them.

http://www.tiburonfishingreels.com/


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I bought a Tiagra 30wlrsa. After looking at internal parts and price points from the tyrnos I could not turn it down.

I could have probably been fine with the TLD30-50 2speed


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

marksnet said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I bought a Tiagra 30wlrsa. After looking at internal parts and price points from the tyrnos I could not turn it down.
> 
> I could have probably been fine with the TLD30-50 2speed


Good choice, we have 2. Love them, excellent reels!:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

marksnet said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I bought a Tiagra 30wlrsa. After looking at internal parts and price points from the tyrnos I could not turn it down.
> 
> I could have probably been fine with the TLD30-50 2speed


 You made a very good decision. You can catch anything with the 30 sized reel and their not too heavy for standup fishing like most of us do. With an experienced driver at the helm and you on the reel nothing should be a problem.


----------

